# Colby puppies available....



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

We will have 1 female, and 2 males available from our colby breeding. Townsend's William X Townsend's Bodica. Price is $600 plus shipping costs. Pups will be ADBA registered.

Here is the pedigree, dam says Dehlia, but Bodie is her bellymate sister:
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [299960] :: WILLIAM/DEHLIA

They turned 4 weeks old 12-09-10..
The females:

































The boys:

















































Group and random shots:

















If interested please PM for more details. I bred William, owned his parents, and grandparents. I recieved Bodie from a farm out of Jude. I owned Jude, and his bellymate sister Sarah. I have alot of years and knowledge with this line and can answer any questions you have! These puppies will be up to date on shots and wormings! We stand behind out pups here at Rampage Kennels, we make sure you are happy with your new addition!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I forgot to add that picks have not been made yet. 2 females, and 2 males are staying here. 1 female is going to a local friend, 1 male to the owner of the dam, and 1 male to a friend in TX... I can say that is it a hard choice..lol!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Stacia, so not fair, I would love that little second girl. ughhh. Too cute.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the 3rd girl and the 3rd boy!! Oh, wah! I so wish I had a yard, lol!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I always loves what come out of your yard, good luck with finding homes!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful pups love those thick blazes.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

puppies! i love the first female and the third male. ugh, this is making me want a second dog. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whats the update on these guys!!! lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can send male 4 to me  he is handsome!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> You can send male 4 to me  he is handsome!


Send me half of him! Hes my favorite too


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

All very good looking.I love that 1st little male though.
Before I got Hera I was gonna see if you still had any available come tax time.But oh well.Maybe I can get one off Edward a few years down the road.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

omg my weakness...puppy breath!!! they are beautiful!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

That is a very nice ped... Very good colby dogs upclose... would be a great brood female to do an old school battlecross with... Damn if I had the room I would for sure grab one from you...


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

*Updated pics of available pups*

There is an extra female and male available due to people backing out..lol
Available males:
#1








#2 - runt, brindle








#3 - mostly black w faint brindle markings









Available females:
#1








#2









Group shot of the litter:


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Ill take #2 boy k thanks


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the one biting the fence lol. How much does shipping usually run on live stock like this


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the one biting the fence lol. How much does shipping usually run on live stock like this?


----------



## Dead End Aircooled (Oct 1, 2010)

Male #1 is hanging with Weasel now. Named Ajax after the great warrior. Thanks Rampage!!


----------



## Dead End Aircooled (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's some pics of Ajax/Male #1. Great disposition and temperament. 
Thanks Rampage!


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

im jealous


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I love that tan boy .. I would kill for a pup like that =D


----------

